# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## elizabeth1967

Hallo, Ik ben Elles en ik ben een vrouw van 46 jaar en ik ben getrouwd en ik heb 2 kinderen

----------


## karin devilee

Hallo ik ben karin ben 59 jaar woont samen heb 4 kinderen

----------


## karin devilee

Ik heb een depressie slik seroxat heb b12 gekregen en nogmonrustig is echt vervelend

----------


## karin devilee

Hoe kom ik met iemand in contact kom er niet uit hier

----------

